# Spain Slingshot Championship 2012 (july 13-15th)



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi again mates!

This weekend will be the most expected SS championship in Spain. Just want to say the final championship rules were published yesterday and championship poster too.

This Sunday...or maybe next Monday I will publish and upload my own championship chronicles and tons of photos and videos i will upload for all of you.
World SS championship will be in 2014 very near from here (more information PM me), so you can see how spanish shooters can shoot, and how we can organize a championship.

I hope tell you good news about me after championship.

Clay targets diameter pre-date: 11cm (4.33")
9 cm (3.54")
6 cm (2.36")
Rules:
Precission modality
First round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 11cm + 5 clay targets of 9 cm). 10 shoots. It will pass to next round 50% best registered shooters.

Second round) 10 targets (10 clay targets of 9cm). 10 shoots. It will pass to next round 50% best registered shooters.

Third round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 9cm + 5 clay targets of 6cm). It will pass to semifinals best 20 shooters.

Semifinals) 10 targets (10 clay targets of 6cm). It will pass to finals the best 10 shooters. In case of draw between more of 10 shooters, the draw will be decided by adding the broken targets achieved in the last 3 rounds.

Finals) 10 targets (10 clay targets of 6cm). In case of draw the final classification will be decided doing again an exclusive round of 5 clay targets of 6cm. If draw continues, draw will be decided in a "sudden-death" round.

TEAMS modality

Each team will be formed by 3 shooters.

Each team will shoot 10 shots in this way: first registered shooter 3 shots, second registered shooter another 3 shots, and finally the third registered shooter will shoot 4 shots. The order will be the same in each round.

First round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 11cm + 5 clay targets of 9 cm). It will pass to next round 50% best registered teams.

Second round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 9cm + 5 clay targets of 6cm).It will pass to next round the best 10 registered teams.

Finals) 10 targets (10 clay targets of 6cm). In case of draw the final classification will be decided doing again an exclusive round of 6 clay targets of 6cm (2 targets per shooter). If draw continues, draw will be decided in a "sudden-death" round of 3 clay targets of 6cm (1 target per shooter).

DISTANCE modality

Each round will be formed by 10 shooters.
First round will begin at 10 meters (33 feet).
Each shooter will have to break 3 clay targets of 11cm with a maximum of 5 shoots.

The next rounds will have the same mechanism but shooting to 2 more meters far away (10m,12m,14m......)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In all modalities both sexes will be able to take part.

Woman category will shoot under the same rules but they will have her recognition as champion, subchampion and third classified of Spain 2012.

Distance shooting will be 10 meters for teams and precision modalities and children category will throw at 8 meters.

Only will be valid those broken targets by DIRECT IMPACT and only there will be valid the targets which is perforated or total or partially broken clearly at least 3 millimeters in any part of the target.

In case of doubt you will consult the table-judge and his verdict will be inappealable. Ammo will be free, as the slingshot; as long as the slingshot doesn't have any rest-arm-mechanism, wristbraced or any similar mechanism.

Likewise, for precision and teams modalities, will exist a 5 minutes timelimit, except in finals, which it will be 7 minutes. Nevertheless, it's requested to all shoters must be attentive to his turn to avoid to call them repeatedly, and thereby, to be able to fulfill with the established schedules.

Championship schedule

Friday 13th July

20h: welcome-free-shooting. Each shooter can coalesce when he arrive.

21.30h: welcome-lunch and championship-introducing.

Saturday 14th July

9h: registration are opened for the 3 modalities. Each shooter is entitled to a meal-ticket for saturday in a restaurant that organization team will choose soon.

9.30h: team modality.

12h: kids modality.

13.30h: meal.

15.30 - 16h: precission modality.

Sunday 15th July

9.30h: distance modality.

12.30h: prizes delivery.

Any question don't hesitate to contact me mates!

P.S: excuse and understand if I make any language-mistake


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good job! looking forward to the piks!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*I only have one thing to say, mi amigo: Olééééé!!!*
*Post pics soon!!







*


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

well done mate


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like the elimination process of the rounds . cant wait to read, see, and hear about your experience . good luck !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This will be exciting to follow, like last time...

Oh, sorry if this has already be discussed, or my memory is wrong, but.. So is the recovery from the fire last year good? or was not the place where tournemants were held?

Nice to see you posting this info gab..

LGD


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> This will be exciting to follow, like last time...
> 
> Oh, sorry if this has already be discussed, or my memory is wrong, but.. So is the recovery from the fire last year good? or was not the place where tournemants were held?
> 
> ...


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12594-fireand-sadness/page__st__25

Check it up mate


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

gaboxolo said:


> This will be exciting to follow, like last time...
> 
> Oh, sorry if this has already be discussed, or my memory is wrong, but.. So is the recovery from the fire last year good? or was not the place where tournemants were held?
> 
> ...


http://slingshotforu...ss/page__st__25

Check it up mate








[/quote]

Sweet deal,, I can't believe I missed the reveal!

Thanks

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That sounds like a great format! Lots of fun


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Very good news mates!!

Since today im new 2.012 spanish long-distance champion!

My weekend-prizes (mobile pic, sorry bad quality)(Due to economical crisis in Spain, championship sponsors didnt can to contribute for cash prizes, but i dont care)









2 minutes after winning longdistance championship









Best in action pic of me this weekend









Coming soon...

+150 photos

+2 hours of videos

My own chronicles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

A ham, red wine and a kiss from a pretty girl seem like all the trophy a man needs. Congrats on your victory!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

GABO, GABO , GABO !!!!!! Saludos Pana!!! Flatband


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations!
I KNEW you could do it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nicely done....congratulations!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations my friend! I am looking forward to the pictures and video's!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

can i borrow your flag ? congratulations !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Way to shoot!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i see the traditional frames being used, very nice and congratulations to you on your win and kiss on the cheek................. good times


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations !!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

as expected... Good job gabo

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

flippinout said:


> A ham, red wine and a kiss from a pretty girl seem like all the trophy a man needs. Congrats on your victory!


Ok, I'm convinced..... I'm building one of those Spanish frames!

Great shooting gabaxolo!! Love the shooting form, too.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to Valencia







!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi again mates, sorry for the delay with the videos and photos I promised last week.

One of my shooting mates recorded with his videocamera more of 2 hours of video, so is pending that he give me a DVD with all weekend videos.

So now u can see a a video coverage by local TV channel where the championship was held.






I dont appear in the video but u can see my girlfriend at 1:25 (she has my own style).

CHRONICLES
It was one of my best championships with 2.009, when I finished 11st in precission modalitie. The two most important modalities are precission and long-distance. There were 99 registered shooters. I finished 18[sup]th[/sup] in precission and 1[sup]st[/sup] in long-distance (as I said couple days before).
I'm very proud to meet new people around the country. I always learn something all years in this championships.

Championship began Friday 13[sup]th[/sup] with a welcome-shooting. Each shooter can shoot (totally free) 15 shoots (5 at 11cm target, 5 at 9cm target and other 5 shoots at 6 cm target).The town mayor thanked to the organization the championship were held there, and some championship teams gave away some presents.

Championship actually began at Saturday morning with registrations (championship fee was 30€ = 36 US $ or less)* .
I wasn't lucky at Saturday morning with team modalitie. I broke 4 of 4 targets I had to break, but my team mates failed 1 of 3 and 2 of 3 targets, so in the first round we finished with 7 of 10 broken targets and we were eliminated because teams passed to the second round with minimum of 8/10.
My girlfriend did a team with my father and other mate and they did 7 targets too, so they were eliminated too at first round.

One of best moments in all championship was with meal break (13.30 to 15.30pm). Many laughs with all shooters telling some expierences. I always learn listening other shooters in this moments (how to shoot, different materials, pouches). All shooters enjoyed in restaurant, one of most expected moments was about to begin&#8230;

Precission modality began at 16pm and I felt so comfortable and confident in three first rounds (10/10, 9/10 and 9/10). But since fourth round (semifinals,10 targets of 6cm). It wasn't so difficult to me,but my fail was to become nervous. It's so soooo easy to fail a shot versus a 6cm target, and moreover if your hand starts to shake like itself had own life hahaha So I made 6 targets of 10, I was eliminated, 8 shooters passed to final with minimum of 9 targets, very high level. My final position: 18[sup]th[/sup] of 99 shooters.

Long distance modality, Sunday morning, was so different. First round started at 10m, then 12,14,16,18 and 20m. (33 to 66 feet)(read long distance bases if doubt).
I felt very calm, and all here we know that if you are calm and relaxed, you will shoot and break all targets you have. Only 7 shooters arrived at 20 meters, and I was the only shooter who broke the 3 targets, so I was champion directly because all shooters didn't beat me (they broke 2, 1 or 0 targets). My girlfriend started to kiss me again and again, my father started to cry one moment, all shooters congratulated me, and it was one of my happiest moments.

Then weekend prizes were delivered and championship finished with some podium pics.

Thanks for reading folks, I'd like that u tell me your opinion about chronicles, photos and questions about 2.014 World championship,,,all you can imagine related to this









Excuse me for my english if I make any mistake.

*Championship fee as I said was 30€ = 36 US $, and shooters who paid had right to shoot in all modalities in Saturday and Sunday (teams, precission and long distance) and moreover Saturday meal and souvenir ceramic figure (pic below).












All championship pics at ----> https://plus.google....0273?banner=pwa

I hope your answers due to my effort


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gabo, congratulation on your outstanding shooting. Thank you for taking the time to keep us all informed. Well done Amigo.
Saludos,
Philly


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

well done mate

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for such a detailed share Gabo! Oh I think you were in the news clip... Towards the very end walking in the background









Everyone seems to have the same basic design slingshot. is that a required standard or just a regional preference? Have you or have you seen people utilize other styled slingshots as one would see here? What are the advantages of your style slingshot?

LGD


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks for such a detailed share Gabo! Oh I think you were in the news clip... Towards the very end walking in the background
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi LGD, this spanish way to attach bands to slingshot began many years before. One of first spanish championships, italian team came to the championship with "type 2" slingshot (pic below)(bands attached to a tiny peace of leather,and this peace attached itself to the slingshot).
Then, spanish shooters started to think how this system could be improved,and even, prevent an accelerated deterioration of bands due to bands were attached directly to the fork.

This is how "type 3" slingshots (spanish style) born,and as you can see in the pic below, we can move the bands to left or right as you want, depending the shots be diverted. So i think i have answered your question about "_What are the advantages of your style slingshot?_"









_"Have you or have you seen people utilize other styled slingshots as one would see here?" _Here in Spain most shooters use nowadays "type 3" slingshots, and yes,i have seen traditional forks used, but this type of shooters here are "endangered species" hahaha


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Great show of competition. Even though I don't understand Spanish, I enjoyed watching the video and looking at the pictures.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the history lesson... very interesting....

looking foward to watching and learning more...

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You did a fantastic job! We are all so proud of you. I would love to visit sometime and participate ... no worry, I would rank down near the bottom!!!! But it would be fun.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations on a great achievement!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats! I was amazed by your shooting during the Pocket Predator contests. Could you describe your bands?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks ever so much for posting the videos and pictures, it's great knowing we have a champion on board the slingshot forum!

Congratulations and well done my friend!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Congrats! I was amazed by your shooting during the Pocket Predator contests. *Could you describe your bands?*












I hope I answered properly your question


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

gaboxolo said:


> Congrats! I was amazed by your shooting during the Pocket Predator contests. *Could you describe your bands?*












I hope I answered properly your question








[/quote] Yes thank you. Also, what type of rubber? Ammo size?


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Congrats! I was amazed by your shooting during the Pocket Predator contests. *Could you describe your bands?*












I hope I answered properly your question








[/quote] Yes thank you. Also, what type of rubber? Ammo size?
[/quote]


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow that's some good stuff Gabo... thanks

and thank you Beanflip for asking

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you, I am collecting information so i can build a "type 3" for myself.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't even tell you how much I want one of those slingshots! I don't think I'd be any good with it, but I still want one


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations!

Great write-up

Bill


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Great write-up
> 
> Bill


Thank you mate, it's a pride for me to help you and you recognize my effort explaining all


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

gaboxolo said:


> I can't even tell you how much I want one of those slingshots! I don't think I'd be any good with it, but I still want one


Do you know what to do? Come here in two years to the 2014 World Slingshot Championship and buy one! haha

[/quote]
I'll do my best!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

M_J said:


> I can't even tell you how much I want one of those slingshots! I don't think I'd be any good with it, but I still want one


Do you know what to do? Come here in two years to the 2014 World Slingshot Championship and buy one! haha

[/quote]
I'll do my best!








[/quote]

Since today you have two years to convince your wife hahahaha


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I found some links to video you e mailed to me in the past. However, I have not seen any info on the metal pins that the bands tie to. For example, diameter,distance apart, and how they are fastened in so they would not twist.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I found some links to video you e mailed to me in the past. However, I have not seen any info on the metal pins that the bands tie to. For example, diameter,distance apart, and how they are fastened in so they would not twist.


PM...very long history ...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I saw this topic and "me gusta muchissimo !!!"
Amazing tournament and overall information. It's a pity that in Portugal the "fisga"(slingshot) tradition has so few adepts. I wish I could participate in some tournaments here, but it seems to be impossible in the nearby future. Can you guys accept people from different countries?? If so, do they have to be in some club or federation?? Once again, great post!!! I salute you.
Gracias amigo Gaboxolo!!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Well, I saw this topic and "me gusta muchissimo !!!"
> Amazing tournament and overall information. It's a pity that in Portugal the "fisga"(slingshot) tradition has so few adepts. I wish I could participate in some tournaments here, but it seems to be impossible in the nearby future. *Can you guys accept people from different countries?? If so, do they have to be in some club or federation??* Once again, great post!!! I salute you.
> Gracias amigo Gaboxolo!!


Of course we accept foreign people!In fact, it's what we want!New people, the more the better, and even better if foreign!

We have many slingshots clubs in Spain depending the region of Spain, specially in the north , south and east of spain.But we haven't any federation.
Now in summer holidays there are little tournaments often, once per week often. If u decide to come here in hollidays and plan to participate get in touch with me

Bye mate


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

New video of me in this championship






**Excuse me the annoying background sound**

2012 Spanish Slingshot Championship (July 13 - 15th)

Precission modality, Saturday July 14th

Third round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 9cm diameter, lower row + 5 clay targets of 6cm diameter, higher row). Shooting distance 10m.

I passed to semifinals with this shooting (9/10 broken targets, I only failed the seventh shoot as u can see)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful shooting!!! Thanks for the video.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

